# So, This is Meee. :)



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

: D Haha.

Just a few pics.









Taken last night after seeing "The Social Network" which was an awesome movie!




































Me & MEL B "Scary Spice" from the SPICE GIRLS. My Idol since 1996. <3


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

So pretty







Hey, I saw you wearing the star of david necklace around your neck...I'm jewish too!


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

Ohhhh awesomeee! : D


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

YOU GREW UP ON THE SPICE GIRLS TOO I LOVE THE SPICE GIRLS
lol
My mom was born and lived in Jersey too, Orange Jersey, in the valley I think.

Btw, Youre added to the Dp calendar


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Minerva8979 said:


> Btw, Youre added to the Dp calendar


That's what I was thinking too


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

What do you mean added to the DP calender? I'm lossssssst hahaha is that a good thing? HAHAHAHAHA. Fill me in here people. =)


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Melissa_Z said:


> What do you mean added to the DP calender? I'm lossssssst hahaha is that a good thing? HAHAHAHAHA. Fill me in here people. =)


I came up with the idea to make a calendar of all of the hot girls on here and sell it to raise awareness about dp. And you're hot, so you get added lol.


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> I came up with the idea to make a calendar of all of the hot girls on here and sell it to raise awareness about dp. And you're hot, so you get added lol.


Yayyyyy! I like that idea =D (thank you for the compliment)


----------

